# Need Advice: Will Assassin Snail eat my CRS shrimps and shrimplets?



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

My tank has some small barnacles looking snails and Ram horn snails. So I tried to control them with Assassin Snails. 

Will the Assassin snails also eat my Crystal Red Shrimp babies and Crystal Red Shrimps?

Thanks.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i dont think they would be able to catch them


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Those guys move fast.

I saw one ram horn snail got its whole body sucked out from the shell.

I feel like a killer now.

I usually catch them with a net and release them in the garden. At least they have chance a of survive.



spit.fire said:


> i dont think they would be able to catch them


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

to my knowledge they won't unless there is nothing else to eat then they may. I have had 3-4 with my shrimp and have never seen them mess with them


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

waynet said:


> I usually catch them with a net and release them in the garden. At least they have chance a of survive.


do you mean you release the ramshorns into the garden? They really don't do well out of water.

Assassin snails will go after dead or dying shrimp, as they go after any scavengable protein, but they aren't a threat to your healthy shrimp. I keep my colony of assassin snails in with my cherry shrimp.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen shrimp attack an assassin snail. Not for food, but to keep the snail away from their food (blood worms).


----------



## jumboshrimp (Aug 12, 2010)

I had assasin snails and noticed my Cherry Shrimp count decrease. I don't think they eat the shrimp but perhaps the eggs?


----------

